# Samsung HT-J5500W additional devices?



## bostonmerch (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey all,

Just picked up something basic for the condo, Samsung HT-J5500W. Works great, got the rear wifi, nice little app store comes with it, wifi works good. Now i tried calling Samsung direct and it was pointless, i want to connect additional devices. This has 1 HDMI/Optical go together, pair of RCA analog for a device and then bluetooth. Now i dont know if i am setting this up wrong or im failing at Captain Obvious today, i am trying to attach some additional stuff. For instance my computer, i want to play some movies off of it, it connects to TVs via HDMI. Right now its connected to the TV HDMI and playing sound and video. Do i need to purchase an additional receiver, and then start plugging everything into the receiver? IE, all devices go to the RECEIVER IN, and then have the RECEIVER OUT going to the Samsung speaker system? Appears and accoridng to manual connecting to external devices has two methods, AUX IN (External Analog Component), and then OPTICAL (External Digital Audio Component). Since i am using the optical for TV, if i want do disregard a receiver (if it can even be done), i can only attach one additional device to it and thats using the RCA Analog Component? Anyways, help would be appreciated. thanks guys


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In a system with an AVR, the most common setup is everything connects to the receiver because it acts like a central hub of sorts. Except for cable/satellite, almost everything else is an output. That system appears to be a HTiB though, and sometimes they're limited in what they can do and how many devices you can connect.


----------

